# DragonFly Release 2.4



## vivek (Sep 18, 2009)

he DragonFly 2.4 release is here!

Three release options are now available: Our bare-bones CD ISO, a DVD ISO which includes a fully operational X environment, and a bare-bones bootable USB disk-key image (1G disk keys recommended).

In addition we will for the first time be shipping a 64-bit ISO. 64-bit support is stable but there will only be limited pkgsrc support in this release.

http://www.dragonflybsd.org/


----------



## foldingstock (Sep 18, 2009)

Very glad to see this! I have been closely following the HAMMER filesystem for some time.


----------

